# Die Forelle



## Farva (Nov 28, 2012)

Isn't this a great song?

My voice teacher just had me learn this. What should I do next?

By the way, I'm a little new to the singing world.


----------



## rborganist (Jan 29, 2013)

Die Forelle is indeed a wonderful song, the sort which you can keep in your repertoire for a long time, as your interpretation will deepen as you mature emotionally. Look also at the cycle "Die Schoene Muellerin" (also by Schubert). Schubert was a singer himself (a tenor), and he writes very sympathetically for the voice. Handel's "Ombra mai fu" is also good for a young singer, as is "Where E'er You Walk" (also by Handel). The various early Italian songs (including "Caro mi ben") are also good for the young singer, and the vowels in Italian are especially congenial to good singing. The great operatic tenor Richard Tucker sang those his entire career on recitals, and when one teacher admonished him for it, he told her that she should be buying tickets for all her students so that they could hear how those songs should be sung. You don't mention your range, but young baritones should also look at the solos in the Faure Requiem; Faure did not want operatic sounding voices for either his soprano or his baritone, and the orchestration is not heavy, so a young singer can do them without harm. Young sopranos should look at the one solo (I have heard the Pie Jesu done as a solo rather than with all the sopranos) for the same reason. Your teacher, of course, will recommend your next repertoire, but I sang the early Italian songs, the Schubert lieder, and much Handel as a college student. My first song when I started taking voice lessons was "Where E'er You Walk." I am approaching 59 years of age and still have my upper register, no wobble, and retain a youthful timbre. My teacher enjoyed an extended prime, singing beautifully when he was my age and older. But my advice to you is twofold: (1)choose your repertoire carefully--don't push into heavy works too early, and (2), in the words of soprano Isobel Baillie "Never sing louder than lovely."


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, it's a delightful song. I learned it years ago, a version scored for baritone. There are soooo many fine art songs to choose from.

Good luck with your singing. I've had professional classical training as bass-baritone, have sung in quite a few operas, chorales, and church choirs. I liked it all. I've also sung solos for weddings and other occasions. Nice thing about singing is that you always have your instrument with you. It's also the bad thing, ha ha.


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Excellent advice, rb, particularly about choosing your repertoire.

I'd also recommend not to overlook some Broadway classics. As a baritone I've sung Some Enchanted Evening, Sunrise Sunset, September Song, and many others, all fun to sing and usually a hit with friends.

And don't forget Mozart. Many of his arias and songs are easy on the voice and good on the ear.


----------

